# Các mẹ có biết cách trị khò khè, sổ mủi, ngạt mủi cho bé không cần dùng kháng sinh chưa



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (26/12/18)

Trẻ nhỏ mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp như khò khè, sổ mủi, ngạt mủi là vấn đề muôn thuở được các mẹ quan tâm sâu sắc. Các mẹ cũng biết rằng do sức khỏe của bé còn yếu, sức đề kháng chưa đủ để chống lại các bệnh này. Tuy nhiên phòng và điều trị dứt bệnh hô hấp cho trẻ một cách nhanh chóng và an toàn là mối quan tâm hàng đầu của các mẹ.





​
Khi trẻ gặp các vấn đề về hô hấp một phương pháp hữu hiệu để phòng và điều trị ho mà không cần phải dùng thuốc kháng sinh đó chính là việc sử dụng tinh dầu tràm con yêu. Một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Dầu tràm được cho là khắc tinh của khò khè, sổ mủi và ngạt mủi ở trẻ.

*-Công dụng của dầu tràm*
+Sử dụng để phòng chóng các bệnh về đường hô hấp như ho, sổ mủi, khò khè, ngạt mủi…
+Phòng chóng gió máy, cảm lạnh, giúp giữ ấm cơ thể.
+Xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại, thoa vào vết cắn của côn trùng.
+Điều trị chứng chướng bụng đầy hơi, ăn không tiêu.
+Diệt khuẩn giúp làm sạch không khí.
+Thư giãn.

*-Sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để điều trị khò khè, sổ mủi, ngạt mủi ở trẻ*
Khi trẻ có các triệu chứng của bệnh mẹ sử dụng dầu tràm thoa vào cơ thể, kết hợp với massage ở lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân bằng cách cho 1 ít tinh dầu vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều, sau đó thoa và massage. Riêng ở lòng bàn chân mẹ massage và ấn vào huyệt dũng tuyền. Tinh dầu sẽ giữ ấm cơ thể giảm ngay triệu chứng khò khè.






​Ngoài ra mẹ nên dùng dầu tràm cho vào khăn rồi quấn quanh cổ của bé, tinh dầu sẽ làm thông mủi cùng với chóng gió máy cũng như vi khuẩn tiếp tục tấn công vào cơ thể của bé. Hoặc mẹ có thể sử dụng tinh dầu để xông, tinh dầu khuếch tán vào không khí bé hít vào sẽ làm thông mủi và làm sạch vi khuẩn cũng như xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại.

Trước khi ngủ mẹ cũng nên thoa 1 ít vào lòng bàn chân sau đó đeo vớ mỏng cho bé đi ngủ. Cách này sẽ giúp giữ ấm cơ thể bé, giúp bé ngủ ngon và sâu giấc hơn cũng như điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp.
Lời khuyên đưa ra cho các mẹ nên sử dụng tinh dầu tràm cho bé khi bé còn khỏe mạnh để giúp phòng chóng các bệnh và bảo vệ cơ thể bé một cách toàn diện nhất. Để đảm bảo được điều này mẹ nên sử dụng dầu tràm pha vào nước ấm để tắm cho bé, vừa giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe, vừa giúp làm sạch da chống lại các bệnh về da do nấm mốc và vi khuẩn gây bệnh.

Để sở hữu cho mình sản phẩm tuyệt vời như thế này, các mẹ hãy đến với dầu tràm con yêu nơi cung cấp tinh dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất. Mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho các mẹ. Hiện nay sản phẩm được bày bán rộng rãi khắp các tỉnh thành thông qua các cơ sở uy tính như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

